# Husqvarna 123L string trimmer



## Joisey (Nov 21, 2021)

I replaced all of the fuel lines on my trimmer today. A friend stopped over and helped me. He cleaned the carb with a brush and a bit of low pressure air. While doing so, he removed the small section of fuel line that I had on the two carb fittings so that I could identify which line went where.

Before I cut the new lines, can anyone tell me which fitting on the carb the fuel inlet line goes to? Basically, there are two two fuel lines that go to the carb, along with one from the primer bulb to the tank, and the primer bulb to the carb.


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Nov 21, 2021)

Should be similar...


----------



## Joisey (Nov 21, 2021)

Thank you very much. That should do it.


----------

